# Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2007)

Moin,
ich habe nochmal einiges von euch durchgelesen, bezüglich Pumpenlaufzeiten, Bakterien usw.
Aber es läßt mich nicht los. Oder ich habe es falsch verstanden.

Also mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage.
Überall steht geschrieben, Filteranlagen sollen permanent durchlaufen.
Die Bakterien können keinen Sauerstoffabfall der zwangsläufig entsteht, wenn die Anlage per Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert werden würde, überleben.

Gesetz dem Fall, ich schalte abends die Anlage per Zeitschaltuhr ab. (22.00-08.00)
Gebe aber gleichzeitig mit einem Luftsprudelstein Sauerstoff während der Ruhephase in den Filter.
Würde das Funktionieren?
Ergebnis: Bakterien fühlen sich wohl, Strom gespart, Geräuschpegel gesenkt usw.
Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Gruß


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo

"Luftsprudelsteine" bewegen das Wasser ....etwas 
lösen aber nicht nennenswert Sauerstoff im Wasser

oder wolltest Du über einen Profi-Auströmer reinen Sauerstoff einblasen ?

schöne Woche


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*



> oder wolltest Du über einen Profi-Auströmer reinen Sauerstoff einblasen


Nein hatte ich nicht vor.

Aber was passiert denn, wenn der Filter (5.1) ganz normal durchläuft?
Da läuft es auch nur sprudelnd hinein und wieder hinaus.

Wir also auch nicht richtig gelöst Oder?


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo

das hat wenig mit dem "Sprudeln" zu tun .
Teichwasser nimmt Sauerstoff hauptsächlich über die Wasseroberfläche bzw. über die Pflanzen auf . Wenn ich die Filter durchlaufen lasse habe ich den gesammten sich regenerierenden Sauerstoffvorrat des Teiches zur Verfügung. Bei Pausen nur noch die paar Prozent Wasservorrat im Filter und da verbraucht sich der O2 eben . 

mit den bekannten Folgen

mfG


----------



## Acronicta (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Habe seit 10 Jahren den bestehenden Teich.
Meine Pumpe läuft im Sommer von 10:00-21:00 Uhr,
im Frühjahr von 12:00-18:00 Uhr.
Von Dezemebr bis März gar nicht.

Per Zeitschaltuhr.

Alle Fische gesund (Ich muß sogar regelmäßig Jungfische aussetzen),
prächtiges Pflanzenwachstum,
klares Wasser.

Ehrlich - ob da Bakterien im Filter überlegen, juckzt mich nicht - denn es hat, für meinen Teich, keine negativen Auswirkungen !


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Moin
Überzeugt, dann lassen wir ihn durchlaufen ...


----------



## jochen (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo Ralf,

die Bakterien zehren ja nicht nur vom Sauerstoff, sie benötigen ja auch Ammonium das zu Ammoniak dann zu Nitrit und dann letzdendlich zu Nitrat umgewandelt wird.

Die Bakterien reagieren äußerst empfindlich auf Störungen in ihren gewohnten _Arbeiterleben._

Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, wenn man ihnen zu viel Sauerstoff gibt dann vernachlässigen sie das Umwandeln vom Nitrit zu Nitrat, stellt man die Nitritzufuhr eben durch abstellen des Filters ein, würden sie sich nur noch vom Sauerstoff ernähren und ihre Arbeit (Umwandlung) links liegen lassen.

PS. das ganze was ich gerade geschrieben habe ist sicherlich nicht wissenschaftlich zu unterschreiben, aber für den Laien sicherlich am einfachsten zu verstehen.

@ Arconicta,

dann liegt das sicherlich an deinen super Pflanzenwachstum das dein Teich so gut funktioniert, wieder mal ein Beweiß dafür das die Pflanzen der beste Filter ist.


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo

ICH lasse auch nicht durchlaufen       

dh. mein PFLANZENFILTER 2000 l   bekommt nachts alle 15 min 45 min Pause.   

in den 45 min Pause sollen die Nachbarn die sich stören einschlafen !   

außerdem habe ich soweit es geht gedämmt.

manchmal lasse ich   zwischen 15.000 l ,4500 l und 800 l/h
programmgesteuert hin und herschalten , aber das ist nur Spielerei.

ein Pflanzenfilter läuft natürlich ganz anderes als ein Patronenfilter


----------



## jochen (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo, 

@ Karsten

kurze Pausen, an denen sich die Bakterien gewöhnen können, sind nicht so schlecht.

Wenn man eine Redoxmessung hätte und damit die Sauerstoffzufuhr mit einer O² Sonde zusteuern könnte wäre das sogar die Ideallösung.
Man könnte damit die Bakterien in der kurzen anaeroben Phase (müsste aber dann 0,02mg/ltr.sein) zwingen auf Nitratabbau umzustellen um zu überleben.

Sowas kann aber auch gewaltig in die Hose gehen, man braucht dazu sehr viel Fingerspizengefühl oder eine Onlinemessung mit dazugehörigen steuerbaren Sauerstoffpumpen.
Ob den Fischen die kurze Pause von fast null Sauerstoff gut tun würde ist die andere Frage.

Ist aber wieder ein ganz anderes Thema... 

@ Arconicta

würde mich mal interresieren ob dein Teich noch ein gutes Gleichgewicht hätte, wenn du deine Bakterien im Filter wie von dir beschrieben arbeiten läßt und die Pflanzen aus den Teich nehmen würdest.
Oder besser, wenn du ein Aquarium hast oder eine Innenhälterung, dann lass mal den Filter einige Tage nicht über Nacht laufen, aber lasse es lieber besser, es wäre denke ich mal sehr schlecht für den Besatz.
Ich denke mal du hast so gut wie gar keine Biologie im Filter, der Filter arbeitet nur als mechanischer Vorfilter.
Deine Biologie lebt ausschließlich im Teich, der sicherlich nach so langen Jahren sehr gut eingefahren ist.


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> kurze Pausen, an denen sich die Bakterien gewöhnen können, sind nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Wenn man eine Redoxmessung hätte und damit die Sauerstoffzufuhr mit einer O² Sonde zusteuern könnte wäre das sogar die Ideallösung.
> ...




*uijuijui juijui jui !
*      


Das hast Du aber sön gesagt !

____________________________________________________________________________
  



so ein großer bepflanztem mineralischer Bodenfilter hält selbst längere Pausenzeiten aus .
ich hab bei mir immer den Eindruck da ist zuwenig Dreck drin  

ich sag mal ,wenn ich das Teil tagelang aus lassen würde , passiert darin auch noch nichts Böses   dafür ist das System viel zu stabil .

ganz anders sieht das mit den großen Schaumgummi-bakterien-filtern aus  
wobei da auch erst mal nur die Reinigungsleistung leidet 
bevor nach einer Zeit _* X *_ fischschädigende Prozesse einsetzen


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Also wie jetzt ? Doch nicht laufen lassen? 
Werde leicht irriiiiitierttttt.


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie jetzt ? Doch nicht laufen lassen?
> Werde leicht irriiiiitierttttt.




na große Pflanzenfilter       



vielleicht   

alles Andere  besser nich     


mit _laufenlassen_ bist Du doch auf der sichgeren Seite !
bei angepasster Pumpenleistung , ohne  großes Gepläscher
spricht doch nichts dagegen


wenn der Teich funktioniert !


----------



## Nestor (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo,

@Jochen 

ich verstehe deine Beiträge hier nicht so recht. Wie meinst du das: 



> Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, wenn man ihnen zu viel Sauerstoff gibt dann vernachlässigen sie das Umwandeln vom Nitrit zu Nitrat, stellt man die Nitritzufuhr eben durch abstellen des Filters ein, würden sie sich nur noch vom Sauerstoff ernähren und ihre Arbeit (Umwandlung) links liegen lassen.



Für mich klingt das nach einer Vermischung von Nitrifikation mit Denitrifikation. Das sind alles unterschiedliche Organismen und leider nicht eine Bakterienart (Ausnahme Anammox-Verfahren!). Die einen bauen Nitrat zu u.A. N2 ab wenn kein oder nur sehr wenig O2 vorhanden, die anderen brauchen O2 zum überleben und der Oxidation von Ammonium zum Nitrit bzw. vom Nitrit zum Nitrat. 



> Wenn man eine Redoxmessung hätte und damit die Sauerstoffzufuhr mit einer O² Sonde zusteuern könnte wäre das sogar die Ideallösung.



Wenn das mal so einfach wäre. Diese Abläufe sind so irrsinnig komplex und werden von dermaßen vielen Faktoren beeinflusst...
Letzten Herbst hatten wir uns über die Abwasseranlage einer großen Firma aus Burghausen Gedanken zumachen. Wir haben ein math. Modell versucht zu entwickeln (Bilanzierung rauf und runter...), das zwar schon richtig kompliziert wurde, aber noch viele Parameter gar nicht berücksichtigt hatte. 

Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht, warum sich bzgl. Bakterien immer alle so an den Filter krallen. Der Filter ist doch nur eine Einheit die die natürlichen Vorgänge im Teich versucht zu intensivieren (biolog. Teil).


Beste Grüße,
Björn


----------



## Acronicta (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Oder besser, wenn du ein Aquarium hast oder eine Innenhälterung, dann lass mal den Filter einige Tage nicht über Nacht laufen, aber lasse es lieber besser, es wäre denke ich mal sehr schlecht für den Besatz.
> Ich denke mal du hast so gut wie gar keine Biologie im Filter, der Filter arbeitet nur als mechanischer Vorfilter.
> Deine Biologie lebt ausschließlich im Teich, der sicherlich nach so langen Jahren sehr gut eingefahren ist.



Ich habe ein Aquarium und ja, natürlich ist der Filter nachts aus.
Die Fische schlafen und fahren ihren KReislauf runter, es gibt kein Problem mit Sauerstoff oder so.

Ich denke auch, daß sich biologisch nix tut im Filter, aber sorry, warum auch ?
Mein Filter soll den Schmutz ausfiltern und sonst nix!
Mein Wasserfall sorgt für Sauerstoffeinbringung. 
Feddich.

Wahrscheinlich nehm ich das Thema nicht ernst genug, aber vilelicht sollte er es einfach mal ne Saison versuchen, den Filter nachts abzustellen.

Man sieht dann ja schnell, ob sich was ändert am Teich oder nicht.
Falls sich nix negativ verändert - ´n paar hundert Euro weniger Stromkosten ist doch auch was, oder ???


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*



			
				Acronicta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Aquarium ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ......... ´n paar hundert Euro weniger Stromkosten ist doch auch was, oder ???



wenn ich´s so überschlage , 

sollten bei 8h Pause * 356 Tage bei einer Aquarienpumpenleistung von 25 W

die Ersparnis unter 20 € im Jahr liegen  
(4 Cent am Tag)  
( bei 3%Zinsen in 10 Jahren  400,- € )

beim Teich noch die Winterpause abgezogen dafür die doppelte oder dreifache Pumpenleistung nur unwesentlich über 20 € im Jahr .

das muss dann jeder für sich entscheiden !


mfG

die Welt retten wir andermal

http://www.goest.de/regenwald.htm


----------



## jochen (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hi Björn,

Ich meine das so,

zB. in einer Belebtschlammkläranlage, werden die Bakterien so gesteuert das sie in der anaeroben Phase  (Denitrifikation) den Nitrat abbauen.
Im sogennanten Nitratknie ein Teil der anaeroben Phase schaffen es die Bakterien sogar einen Teil des Phosphates abzubauen.
In der aeroben Phase (Nitrifikation) werden den Bakterien Sauerstoff durch riesige Gebläsen zugesteuert, dadurch wandeln sie das Ammonium zum Ammoniak um und anschließend zum Nitrat.

Du hast schon recht das ist alles eine sehr komplizierte Sache, und es funktioniert bei uns auf der Kläranlage gesteuert über einer Redoxonlinemessung sehr gut.

Naja beim Phosphat geben wir noch ein wenig Chemie dazu um den Rest dem die Biologie nicht schafft auszufällen.

Sicherlich könnte ich das noch viel genauer und fachlicher ausdrücken, aber ich denke das ist nicht Sinn eines Gartenteichforums.
Ich wollte einfach nur in vereinfachter Form ein wenig das bakterielle Leben umschreiben.
Ich wollte einfach nicht stehen lassen das man seinen Filter nicht rund um die Uhr laufen lassen soll, das würde sicherlich einigen stillen Lesern hier in die Irre führen.

Warum sich alle so an den Filter krallen verstehe ich auch nicht, habe ich auch schon des öfteren hier im Forum beschrieben, die Pflanzen, das Substrat, und vor allem der Teich in sich ist sein eigener bester Bakterienträger. Ich beschreibe das alles zu einen naturnahen Teich mit Substrat, Pflanzen und angemessenen Besatz.

Ich persönlich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ein Koiteich ohne Filter der nicht 24 Std am Tag läuft gut funktioniert.

Jetzt werden sich sicher einige Leser hier fragen warum ich den dann auch einen Filter an meinen eher sehr natürlichen Teich mit geringen Fischbesatz habe?...

weil es einfach mein Hobby ist so etwas auszuprobieren, mein Teich noch lange nicht soweit ist, das ich gute Wasserwerte (glasklar ist relativ) auch ohne Filter habe, und weil´s mir einfach Spaß macht.


----------



## Nestor (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*



> zB. in einer Belebtschlammkläranlage, werden die Bakterien so gesteuert das sie in der anaeroben Phase (Denitrifikation) den Nitrat abbauen.
> Im sogennanten Nitratknie ein Teil der anaeroben Phase schaffen es die Bakterien sogar einen Teil des Phosphates abzubauen.
> In der aeroben Phase (Nitrifikation) werden den Bakterien Sauerstoff durch riesige Gebläsen zugesteuert, dadurch wandeln sie das Ammonium zum Ammoniak um und anschließend zum Nitrat.



Ja schon, aber das ist nicht alles der gleiche Organismus! Es als 1 Organismus ,der 2 Phasen durchläuft, zu vereinfachen wäre m.E. falsch. Und daher hab ich das geschrieben, weils für mich nicht verständlich war. 


Grüße


----------



## jochen (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo,

@ Karsten,

habe vorhin deine Antwort Nr. 10 in diesen Threat glatt übersehen... 

In einen langsam durchflosennen Pflanzfilter oder Bodenfilter (schöner Ausdruck) kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das sich anaerobe Bakterienstämme bilden die dann sogar das Nitrat teilweiße abbauen. (weia jetzt kriege ich aber wirklich bald haue).
Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Milieu wie in zB. meiner O.se Kiste oder in einen Patronenfilter oder bei einen Filter der mit Helix gefüllt ist.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man in solch einen Filter den O²- Gehalt so stark drosseln kann das man den Nitrat abbauen kann, solche Filter sind nur geeignet bis zur Stufe zum Nitrat, und das funktioniert eben nur in der Nitrifikation, und dazu benötigen die Bakkis nun mal O².


@ Ralf,

wenn du eine vernünftige gut arbeitende biologische Reinigung in deinen Filter haben möchtest, würde ich dir raten deinen Filter durchlaufen zu lassen.

@ Björn,

ich diskutiere sehr gerne, so lange es in vernünftigen Rahmen abläuft.
Hier in diesen Threat ging es mir wirklich nur darum ein wenig Klarheit zu schaffen wie der biologische Abbau in einen Filter funktioniert.

Die Bakterien entwickeln sich in den verschiedenen Kläranlagen total anders.
zB. würde ich wetten das die Bakkis in der KA in der ich arbeitet niemals ihr Werk in euren Objekt in Burghausen zum Guten verrichten würden.
Die Situation die du beschreibst hört sich nach sehr hoher industrieller Zufuhr an, die wir Zb. in unserer ländlichen Gegend mit nur Holzindustrie gar nicht haben. Bei hoher industrieller Belastung wird es schon sehr schwierig wenn überhaupt rein biologisch zu arbeiten.
Gut das geht alles jetzt zu weit in`s Detail, ich möchte das nur als Beispiel dafür hernehmen um zu sagen man kann nicht einen Gartenteich mit den anderen vergleichen.

Wie schon oben beschrieben, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein biologischer Filter funktioniert, wenn man ihn nicht durchlaufen läßt.
 Wenn man ihn nur als Vorfilter benutzen will ist das ne andere Sache... aber dafür gibt es ja andere prima Vorfilter...  zB.Vortex, Spaltsieb, SIFI oder Trommelfilter.


----------



## Nestor (26. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

@ Jochen

Ja das Abwasser war von der Ammoniumfracht her bereits toxisch (fiktiver Zusatzstrom - Machbarkeit!). Hatten aber einen alten Feedstrom, den wir (wiederrum fiktiv) angezapft haben. Dann gings wieder. 

Ein Filter der nicht durchläuft, wird in seiner Arbeitsleistung ineffizienter Arbeiten. Nachts wird die Sauerstoffzufuhr minimiert und zu "futtern" (C-,N-,P-Quellen) gibts auch nicht mehr viel. Ein Teil der Bakterien übersteht das nicht. Somit denke ich wird sich über längere Zeit ein Gleichgewichtszustand einstellen, der ein gutes Stück unter dem eines durchlaufenden Filters liegt bzgl. Abbauleistung. (Voraussetzung: Bakterien werden auch wirklich im Filter zurückgehalten)
Damit die Nitrifikanten aber wachsen können brauchen sie im übrigen als autotrophe Organismen CO2 als Kohlenstoffquelle... 

Grüße Björn


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Moin, 
sind für mich ein wenig viel Fremdworte,
aber ich werde heute, wenn der Bachlauf fertig ist, die Zeitschaltuhr abklemmen und durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Annett (27. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo Acronicta (man is der Name kompliziert),

jeder kann an seinem Teich/Aquarium machen was er will, aber ich denke, Du hast da was nicht richtig verstanden... 
Die biologischen Filter sind weder zur Einbringung von Sauerstoff am Teich/Aquarium vorhanden, noch zur Schmutzfilterung.
Gerade der Schmutzaustrag ist eigentlich nur die "positive" Nebenerscheinung. Zuviel Dreck im Filter fördert ganz andere, weniger gute Bakterienstämme, die für manche Krankheit der Fische verantwortlich sind.
Gerade im Aquarium fährt man das System früher oder später gegen die Wand, wenn der biologische Filter k.o. ist.
Wenn man die Filter über Nacht abschaltet, dann muss man sie auch getrennt vom Teich/Aquarium betrachten. Und da ist der vorhandene Sauerstoff nun mal endlich. Ist er verbraucht, geben die Bakkis (sofern bei dauernder Abschaltung überhaupt vorhanden) einfach den Löffel ab. Läuft der Filter dann wieder an, landen die toten Bakkis im Teich/Aquarium und die Wasserwerte sehen entsprechend aus.

Natürlich kann man auch auf den Filter verzichten oder nur einen Schmutzfilter betreiben... dann sollte allerdings im Aquarium/Teich eine ausreichend große Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakkis zur Verfügung stehen... sonst fkt. der Stickstoffkreislauf nicht mal annähernd. 
Und wer möchte schon Nitrit oder Ammonium/Ammoniak im Wasser??  

Hat man genug Unterwasserpflanzen, die sich bereits am Ammonium bedienen, kann man getrost auf den biologischen Filter mit seinen Bakkis verzichten...
Sicher weiß man das nur, wenn man regelmäßig die Wasserwerte checkt, oder aber meint, dass einem die toten Fische schon zeigen, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. :?


----------



## jochen (27. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenlaufzeiten, Es läßt mir keine Ruhe...*

Hallo Björn,




			
				Nestor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jochen
> 
> Ja das Abwasser war von der Ammoniumfracht her bereits toxisch (fiktiver Zusatzstrom - Machbarkeit!). Hatten aber einen alten Feedstrom, den wir (wiederrum fiktiv) angezapft haben. Dann gings wieder.
> 
> ...






     

genauso denke ich auch.




@ Annett,

du hast mir eine Antwort erspart...


----------

